# Service and repair costs



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I sent my classic off for a repair in November and after much chasing I have just had the repair estimate.

£80 for a service, £59.50 for an "electrovalve" and £33 for shipping. With the vat that comes to £207 and was quite a surprise!

I am assuming the "electrovalve" is the solenoid? When I telephoned to question the figures the part described was explained as less reliable since Phillips took over and the older Gaggia spec part was preferred and would be fitted. But if it is a quick google showed a solenoid from Mr Bean2cup would be £44 inc vat rather than £59.50 ex vat that I have been quoted (approx £71!). Or is that the difference between Phillips and Gaggia spec parts?

Had I known it was over £200 I would have just bought one of the classics in the for sale section......


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I should add that the service quote was not Mr Bean2cup, he just was quoted for comparison

M


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would imagine they are not going to spend time looking for the cheapest option in terms of the solenoid, the service cost could be deemed ok if they are checking all other parts and replacing if needed like gaskets and seals.

The postage is a bit steep as i sent one last week for just over £10.

These are jobs you can do easily with the help of posts on here and youtube.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Threeracers said:


> I sent my classic off for a repair in November and after much chasing I have just had the repair estimate.
> 
> £80 for a service, £59.50 for an "electrovalve" and £33 for shipping. With the vat that comes to £207 and was quite a surprise!
> 
> ...


you might perceive this post as less than helpful, but I don't mean it to be so. Next time try and step up to a prosumer machine if you can. They are much easier to repair and possible cheaper as most use quite generic parts and part substitutions are also relatively easy.

To be more helpful try e-bay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=gaggia%20solenoid&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=3&_trksid=p2045573.m1684

much cheaper, it might also be the case that the solenoid is not broken, but blocked, you could check that first.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I did start tinkering with information gained from here and researching a home repair was how I found the forum back in November. I stripped and cleaned the solenoid after all clues pointed to that being the cause and nearly bought one as a replacement after my repair failed. But thinking I might be wasting money replacing the wrong bit I sent it off for a repair. Had i known it would have been six weeks for a quote and £207 for a repair I think I would have carried on!

Getting it returned without being serviced and buying the valve myself is still an option but by the time I have bought all the gaskets etc I am not sure that makes sense. I may just have bite the bullet!

Mark


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Threeracers said:


> I did start tinkering with information gained from here and researching a home repair was how I found the forum back in November. I stripped and cleaned the solenoid after all clues pointed to that being the cause and nearly bought one as a replacement after my repair failed. But thinking I might be wasting money replacing the wrong bit I sent it off for a repair. Had i known it would have been six weeks for a quote and £207 for a repair I think I would have carried on!
> 
> Getting it returned without being serviced and buying the valve myself is still an option but by the time I have bought all the gaskets etc I am not sure that makes sense. I may just have bite the bullet!
> 
> Mark


Noooo...jesus, if you did that I'd almost have to kill myself.....that's a ridiculous quote....and as for shipping are they sending it by Taxi?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would get it back, cost would be only £33 postage?

Do the service yourself, its not that hard.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

or leave it with them (which is probably what they want, so they can refurb it) and just buy one from here. They regularly come up.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Get it back and fix it yourself - nothing is difficult or expensive to change on a Classic!

For gawd sake don't spend £200+ on it...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

As above please dont spend that much money on it. You can buy a working one for much, much less.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Kicking myself for sending it off now and have decided to get it back, take the hit on the postage and buy a gasket set and solenoid from Mr Bean2cup.

Mark


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ask him if you can get a courier to pick it up, tell him £33 is absurd.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

It was £33 for both collecting and returning.

£71 for the solenoid was a bit cheeky though.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Threeracers said:


> It was £33 for both collecting and returning.
> 
> £71 for the solenoid was a bit cheeky though.


Then £33 was a very fair and reasonable charge for the round trip.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Threeracers said:


> It was £33 for both collecting and returning.
> 
> £71 for the solenoid was a bit cheeky though.


ahh i see, thats not bad at all for the delivery.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Threeracers said:


> Kicking myself for sending it off now and have decided to get it back, take the hit on the postage and buy a gasket set and solenoid from Mr Bean2cup.
> 
> Mark


Was something wrong with the solenoids on ebay?


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

£33 was ex vat so basically £20 each way and bearing in mind shipping on account all the time they get better rates I thought it a bit steep. Froggystyle mentioned a little over £10 to send a classic recently but I dont know if he is a business account user or not.

That solenoid price was including vat.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Was something wrong with the solenoids on ebay?


Sorry Dave, thanks for that and yes, they are cheaper so I will use them.

Mark


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Threeracers said:


> £33 was ex vat so basically £20 each way and bearing in mind shipping on account all the time they get better rates I thought it a bit steep. Froggystyle mentioned a little over £10 to send a classic recently but I dont know if he is a business account user or not.
> 
> That solenoid price was including vat.


Prices vary all the time, but I would expect insurance alone to cost about £10 on an item worth £150-200. A lot of parcel companies will only insure a coffee machine for loss as well, and not damage, so the cheapest option may not be an option at all for a business that cant take the chance something will be damaged.

£15-20 with insurance is about what I would expect for a one way delivery.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sent a classic last week with dpd, insured for 150, cost £10


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Was that access point? Just looked on Parcel Hero and DPD was £8 for access point and £10 for insurance (that was £200 tho) and that didnt insure damage, only loss.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Should have given me a shout. Could possibly have talked you through it free or at least service for a fraction.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Was that access point? Just looked on Parcel Hero and DPD was £8 for access point and £10 for insurance (that was £200 tho) and that didnt insure damage, only loss.


Parcel monkey.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Parcel monkey.


Which carrier though?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Sent a classic last week with dpd, insured for 150, cost £10





jeebsy said:


> Which carrier though?


Post 20.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Fair enough their insurance is much cheaper, but it is drop off and not necessarily insured (coffee machine not on their list, its excluded by other sites). It is easy to see how a company using the same courier service for all its goods isn't necessarily paying the best price.

Also, just so you know, no sending bombs with ParcelMonkey, they are restricted.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Post 20.


Never heard of them


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Coffee machine didn't come up as excluded for the insurance, yes its drop off, but plenty of points dotted about.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Should have given me a shout. Could possibly have talked you through it free or at least service for a fraction.


I think you might well still get the pleasure of that experience.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I may indeed need some pointers but would you believe they still haven't sent my machine back? I called a moment ago to chase it and they are going to send it out today. Or maybe tomorrow. And before we use the excuse of the festive season they were open between Christmas and New Year.

This Classic was booked in for repair on 16 November, needed several emails and calls before I learnt on 22 December that they wanted £207.00 to replace the solenoid and service the machine including shipping and vat. I declined, paid the shipping and asked for it to be returned and today I have had to remind them to send it!

And breathe........


----------

